# Gurkha Status Torpedo Cigar Review - Maduro



## joncaputo

Started off with the slightest kick and immediately mellowed out. The pre light draw was tight, not too tight but tighter then average. Once warmed...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Status Torpedo Cigar Review - Maduro


----------

